# Remote Electronics for Wingers?



## Changinlat (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting ready to order some electronics for wingers. Obviously the two big players are Dogtra and TriTronics. I think both companies make good products. I had a TriTronics E-Collar for years with no complaints and now I have a Dogtra that seems to be doing great too.

I would love to hear comments from anyone who uses or has used Winger Electronics from either or both of these companies. And if there is a another alternative out there someone would like to recommend, I would like to hear that as well.

Thanks.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Winger Electronics, we use dogtra, never had a no bird due to electronics, they also hold a charge well. Very affordable for the quality.
I started out with an off brand which I won't name and had nothing but trouble, you name it and we broke it, I train 5-7 days a week.
We also use Train-Rite release and they are by far the best we have had, thousands of releases and still work every time.
Some of the off brands won't work with the releases, they eat up the servo gears, The Dogtras work very well with the train-Rite gear
Good luck

Mitch


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Mitch the electronics I got from you are still working Once I rewired the boards , they have not stop working.. the guy who bought them likes them very much. 



As far as electronics, I would go with either Tt or Dogtra they are bar none the best on the market and the most reliable.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Ive sent back two TT because sound has went out and have a third one that has gone out.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I use TriTronics for my releases (Pro Control RL) because you can have 2 devices on one receiver. Winger/retired gun, 2 wingers, etc. I think the cord to connect the 2 was about $20. They work well and hold a charge for a long time. When they do fail it seems to be operator error.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

TT for the ability to program in the field, add on recievers without sending back to Dogtra, and the second output for retired gun release. I've heard of the sound going out on some recievers out there, but haven't had a prblem with mine, knock on wood!


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

There is an alternative to the 2 brands you mentioned. That is the Birds-Up remote releases from Retriever Specialists, Inc. About half the cost and all of the efficiency. Check out www.retrieverspecialists.com. Complete set of 3 receivers and a 600 yard transmitter for $319.95.


----------

